# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  [java.awt.Font] Mettre en gras et italique

## soad

Hello tout le monde...

j'aimerais mettre la police ton mon JTextField en gras et en italique avec la fonction :


```
textfield.setFont&#40;&#41;;
```

mais le prob c'est que la classe Font permet de mettre soit en italique soit en gras et non les 2 en meme temps... 

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution ?

Merci   ::wink::

----------


## adiGuba

Salut,

Si c'est tout  fait possible :



```
textfield.setFont&#40; textfield.getFont&#40;&#41;.deriveFont&#40;Font.BOLD|Font.ITALIC&#41; &#41;;
```

a++

----------


## soad

Cool merci je connaissais pas le:  |

 ::wink::

----------


## nicofromChina

Bonjour,

Voil j'ai voulu faire la mme chose mais avec Visual Editor, dans le jTextField (en graphique), j'obtient un point d'exclamation et si je vais dessus il m'crit:


```

```

Une ide d'o cela peut venir ?

Merci.

----------

